# Clomid and taking DHEA



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi 

I would be grateful for some advice on DHEA, and taking (100mg) clomid.
Can they be taken together?

My 1st cycle of clomid i never ov,ed. I not to sure clomid is going to stims.
Maybe there are no follicle there anymore. 

I have DOR and i have been reading that DHEA works well with that. 
And maybe increasing my chances of pregnancy 

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bella,

There is no information available on the use of clomid and DHEA so it is impossible to say if this combination can be taken safely or not. My understanding on reading the literature on DHEA is that it has been used to some success in women over 40 with POF or PAO before IVF resulting in increased egg yield and improvement in embryo quality. I'm not aware of conclusive evidence of it in combination with any other fertility treatments or being used on its own to improve clinical pregnancy rates in women trying to conceive.

Sorry can't help any further. There are numerous thread on FF discussing the use of DHEA so you may want to 'speak' to others who have used or are thinking of using this. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170459.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93238.0

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Maz

Thank you for your prompt response.

I will go and have a look on those threads.See if i can get some more info.

Thanks Bella


----------

